# EVGA GeForce GTX 460 2Win ist erschienen / lieferbar



## belle (24. April 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Hardware-Freunde,

Beim gemütlichen stöbern auf Geizhals.at/deutschland ist mir aufgefallen, dass die besagte Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte erschienen und auch bei einem Versender sofort lieferbar ist. Sie verfügt über einen Zwei-Slot Kühlkörper mit drei Lüftern und das PCB ist eine Eigenanfertigung von EVGA. Weiterhin ist die Karte mit drei DVI- und einem Mini-HDMI-Anschluss ausgestattet und ermöglicht Nvidias 3D Vision Surround auf nur einer Grafikkarte. Sie verfügt außerdem über zwei 8-Pin Stromanschlüsse und darf somit bis zu 375 Watt verbrauchen. 
EVGA bietet sie ab ca. 360€ mit der komfortablen Garantieverlängerung auf 10 Jahren bei Registrierung an, somit ist sie zumindest deutlich teurer als zwei einzelne GTX 460 aktuell noch kosten würden. Diese Karte ist eindeutig ein Nischen-Produkt für Liebhaber!
Laut Hersteller EVGA übertrifft diese Karte eine Geforce GTX 580 im 3DMark 11.

frohe Ostern,
Belle

Hardwareluxx - EVGA lüftet CES-Geheimnis und stellt GeForce GTX 460 2Win offiziell vor
EVGA | Articles | EVGA GTX 460 2Win

Hinweis: Die Speicher- und Shadertaktraten auf geizhals.at sind anscheinend vertauscht, niemand ist perfekt...

EDIT: Laut Hardwareluxx befinden sich auf der Platine statt zwei GF104 (GTX 460) angeblich abgespeckte GF114 (GTX 560) Chips mit einem deaktivierten SIMD-Cluster (nur Info, ältere News von Hardwareluxx).

EDIT2: Nun ist ein Test der Karte auf pureoverclock.com in Englisch verfügbar.
Es sind doch "nur" 2 GTX 460 GPUs.


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. April 2011)

Hmm wers braucht

Da ist ne 580 aber ne weit bessere Investition (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## AlexB_87 (24. April 2011)

Ist halt einfach 'ne lustige und nicht unbedingt sinnvolle Grafikkarte, außer man will unbedingt SLI ohne dafür ein passendes Mainboard zu haben...


----------



## Bene11660 (24. April 2011)

Naja sie soll ja schneller sein als eine GTX 580 und das schon für 360 Euro. Also eigentlich garnet mal
so schlecht.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. April 2011)

Schön schön.. dann werd ich mir erlauben, das Ding zu holen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2011)

Ich lasse mich mal überraschen wo die sich wirklich einordnet. Ist ja ein ziemliches Bügelbrett, sieht aber irgendwie billig aus


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. April 2011)

Beim Falten vielleicht was nettes, wenn man nur 1 PCI-E hat... aber sonst: Microruckler wir kommen


----------



## belle (24. April 2011)

Mit einem starken Prozzi halten sich die Mikroruckler wahrscheinlich in Grenzen, aber ganz verschwinden werden sie wohl vorerst nicht.
Ich persönliche konnte sie bei meinem 5770 Crossfire immer recht gut verkraften, aber das ist ja schließlich persönliche Geschmackssache. Mich würde interessieren, über welche Technik die beiden Chips verbunden sind: Normaler PLX Brückchip, NF 200 oder Lucid?


----------



## System_Crasher (24. April 2011)

Hmm... Wie es aussieht muss wohl EVGA ein paar unverkaufte 460 GPUs loswerden.


----------



## Anchorage (25. April 2011)

System_Crasher schrieb:


> Hmm... Wie es aussieht muss wohl EVGA ein paar unverkaufte 460 GPUs loswerden.


 
Sin die Gpu,s der GTX 560 eigentlich nur mit deaktivireten einheiten


----------



## X Broster (25. April 2011)

EVGAs Richtung für die Karte ist wohl eindeutig ein vgl. günstiges Pendant für die Eyefinity Karten von AMD.

Warum nicht.


System_Crasher schrieb:


> Hmm... Wie es aussieht muss wohl EVGA ein paar unverkaufte 460 GPUs loswerden.


 Nicht nur die Überschrift lesen und dann nen dummen Spruch loswerden.


----------



## Shadow Complex (25. April 2011)

Ich kann es mir aber irgenwie nich 100%ig vorstellen, dass es wirklich Gf114 sein sollen. EVGA hat sicherlich noch massig Gf104 zum abverkaufen und 2 GTX 560 kosten bei EVGA mehr als 180€ pro Stück. Das wäre die allererste Karte die über abgespeckte Gf114 verfügen würde. Eigentlich merkwürdig, dass jetzt erst eine erscheinen sollte, müssten bei der Produktion ja eigentlich schon massig angefallen sein.


----------



## hotfirefox (25. April 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Naja sie soll ja schneller sein als eine GTX 580 und das schon für 360 Euro. Also eigentlich garnet mal
> 
> so schlecht.



Gilt aber auch in erster Linie mal für Schwanzmark...



X Broster schrieb:


> EVGAs Richtung für die Karte ist wohl eindeutig ein vgl. günstiges Pendant für die Eyefinity Karten von AMD.
> 
> Warum nicht.


 
Aja Eyefinity-Karten sind also teurer...
Schau dir mal eine HD 6950 z.B. mal an die kann 5 Monitore betreiben für 100€ weniger.


----------



## mari0 (25. April 2011)

Sinnfreie Karte


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. April 2011)

mari0 schrieb:


> Sinnfreie Karte



Fasst so sinnfrei wie dein Beitrag ....

Nette Spielerrei .... für 300€ auch nicht ganz uninteressant ... davon zwei stück
Aber so etwas zu teuer ... 

Würd sie nehmen wenn der Preis stimmt ... (um mal SLI-Luft zu schnubbern)


----------



## Psycho1996 (25. April 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Fasst so sinnfrei wie dein Beitrag ....
> 
> Nette Spielerrei .... für 300€ auch nicht ganz uninteressant ... davon zwei stück
> Aber so etwas zu teuer ...
> ...


 
Für 150 würd ich das Teil auch nemen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. April 2011)

Woher auch immer hwluxx seine Infos hat: Wir haben andere bez. der GPUs

EVGA Geforce GTX 460 2Win: Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte mit zwei Geforce GTX 460 offiziell vorgestellt - grafikkarte, evga, dual-gpu, fermi, nvidia


----------



## xX jens Xx (25. April 2011)

Also mich würde noch interessieren, ob man nvidia surround damit nutzen kann und damit dann auf 3 Bilschirmen zocken kann.
Wenn das gehen würde wär sie nämlich echt eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. April 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Also mich würde noch interessieren, ob man nvidia surround damit nutzen kann und damit dann auf 3 Bilschirmen zocken kann.
> Wenn das gehen würde wär sie nämlich echt eine Überlegung wert.


 

Da geht der Karte aber der VRAM aus.
Die Karte ist nichts ganzes und auch nichts halbes. Das Teil ist für FPS Jäger denen MSAA reicht und dafür brauch ich keine Multi GPU Karte.

Sobald man SGSSAA nutzen will, zieht die GTX 580 dem Teil die Hosen runter.


----------



## X Broster (25. April 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Aja Eyefinity-Karten sind also teurer...
> Schau dir mal eine HD 6950 z.B. mal an die kann 5 Monitore betreiben für 100€ weniger.


Schlaumeier, so günstig bekommst du SLI nicht, aber sie sind deutlich günstiger als andere Nvidia Pendants. 

Glaub mir, EVGA will auch günstiger, nur geht es nicht.


----------



## norse (25. April 2011)

für den preis geht eig, wär mein gehäuse nicht so klein würd ich sie nehm, find die iwie geil  allein schon vom optischen!


----------



## wubroha (25. April 2011)

Für den ausgerufenen Preis dieser Karte würde ich immer eine Highendkarte ala GTX 580/70 oder HD 6970/50 vorziehen 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GT - EVGA GeForce GTX460 2WIN


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2011)

> Sinnfreie Karte





> Hmm... Wie es aussieht muss wohl EVGA ein paar unverkaufte 460 GPUs loswerden.





> Aja Eyefinity-Karten sind also teurer...
> Schau dir mal eine HD 6950 z.B. mal an die kann 5 Monitore betreiben für 100€ weniger.



Hate, Hate, Hate...

Ich finde das echt arm. Ihr interessiert euch für Hardware? Schade, dass ihr einem Hersteller, der mal was anderes macht, als der Rest der Masse, nichts anderes entgegenzubringen habt, als schlechte Worte und Geflame. Ich würde sie mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht holen, trotzdem interessiert mich, was die Karte leistet, wie laut sie wird, was sie schluckt, etc, etc. "BÄH SLI! BÄH BÄH BÄH! BÄH VIEL ZU GROSS! VIEL ZU TEUER!" Wenns nach euch ginge gäbs wahrscheinlich nur noch Einheitsbrei, rein nach P/L-getrimmt. Traurig... kauft euch nen Medion Rechner!


----------



## omega™ (25. April 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> nichts anderes entgegenzubringen habt, als schlechte Worte und Geflame.


 
Was anderes bringst du in deinem Beitrag auch nicht.


----------



## jackschubi (25. April 2011)

Für Leute die kein Sli kompatibles Board haben oder nur einen Steckplatz frei haben, z.B ITX-Systeme, und trotzdem Sli wollen ist die doch ziemlich interessant. 
Aber der Preis könnte besser sein.


----------



## david430 (26. April 2011)

mich würde mal en vergleich zwischen gtx460 sli und der karte interessieren. ob sich da der aufpreis lohnt. die mehrperformence gegenüber der gtx580 glaube ich nämlich nicht. weiß noch, dass 2 gtx460 etwa 20% schneller waren als eine gtx480. und die 480 ist ja wiederrum etwa 20% langsamer als die 580. also würde sich das ja auflösen, es sei denn, die karte ist einiges schneller als die gtx460 im sli. aber das ist ja eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Conqi (26. April 2011)

jackschubi schrieb:


> Für Leute die kein Sli kompatibles Board haben oder nur einen Steckplatz frei haben, z.B ITX-Systeme, und trotzdem Sli wollen ist die doch ziemlich interessant.
> Aber der Preis könnte besser sein.


 
Aber warum will man SLI, wenn man das gleiche in einer Graka haben kann außer zum prahlen? Die Karte mag ja nicht schlecht sein, aber ich find es allgemein sinnfrei 2 Karten, die nicht High-End sind im SLI/Crossfire laufen zu lassen, weil dann fast immer die nächst-stärkere Single-GPU-Karte sinnvoller ist. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Ossiracer (26. April 2011)

Optisch sehr schöne Umsetzung bei der Karte. Und wenn man sich mal bemüht und ein bisschen das Internet durchforstet sind die 370€ garnicht mal soo teuer. Natürlich etwas teurer als 2x GTX460 (1GB Palit ca. 150€), allerdings hat man eine Grafikkarte, die nicht jeder hat.


----------



## oglogo (26. April 2011)

so ein mist hab mir grade ne 470 gtx gekauft ,sonst hätte ich mir die geholt solche karten sind zum benchen einfach klasse.


----------



## melz (26. April 2011)

Ich finde die Karte sehr interessant, da es eine alternative zu den ganzen highend single chips ist die zur Zeit auf dem Markt sind und auch der Preis meiner Meinung nach voll in Ordnung ist! Ich werde sie mir wahrscheinlich holen (schon für meine Sammlung) weil es die ja auch nur von EVGA auf dem Deutschen Markt geben wird! Ich finde solche Boardpartner sind wichtig für den Markt, weil Sie nicht immer nur die eine Schiene fahren sondern innovativ den Markt mit solchen Nischenprodukten interessanter machen! Und ich will auch mal zu dem Thema mit dem Mikroruckeln kommen! Ich höhre immer wieder im Forum das über Mikroruckeln diskutiert wird, und das in vielen fällen von Leuten die wahrscheinlich noch nie ein SLI\Crossfire System oder eine Dual-Gpu Karte selber besessen bzw benutzt haben! Solche Leute lesen einmal einen Artikel oder höhren irgendwas über Mikroruckeln und bilden sich dann ihre Meinung obwohl sie Keinen blasen Schimmer von der Thematik haben ( was es für Gründe gibt das es zu Mikroruckeln kommen kann)! Ich selber besitze: 3dfx Voodoo 5. 5500, Sapphire x1950 Pro Dual, Gecube HD 2600 X2, 2x Sapphire HD 3870 X2, Sapphire HD 4850 X2, Sapphire HD 5970 Toxic 4GB, Asus Extrem 7800 GT Dual, Gainward 7900 gx2, XFX 7950 gx2, XFX und EVGA 9800 gx2. Das sind einige meiner Dual-GPU Karten, und das einzige mal wo ich Mikroruckeln spürbar festgestellt habe, das war bei meinem HD 3870 X2 Quadcrossfire verbund ( wegen Treiber inefficients). Das Problem wurde aber mit dem nächsten Treiberupdate behoben. Ich will mit meinem Text niemanden zu nahe treten oder beleidigen, nur an die appellieren die sich über Themen wie mikroruckeln aufregen und keinerlei Erfahrungen haben, sich zu informieren bevor man darüber spricht! Aber zum Abschluss, ich finde das Produkt gut, und hoffe das es auch andere Boardpartner Evga nachmachen werden, solche (Nischenprodukte) auch in Zukunft auf den Markt zu bringen damit es nicht nur den Einheitsbrei gibt!


----------



## kmf (26. April 2011)

Die Karte kommt viel zu spät auf den Markt. Und dann auch noch viel zu teuer, schon deswegen wird sie floppen. GTX580 und die aktuellen 69xx-Karten von AMD sind imo eine nicht zu stemmende Konkurrenz.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2011)

kmf schrieb:


> Die Karte kommt viel zu spät auf den Markt. Und dann auch noch viel zu teuer, schon deswegen wird sie floppen. GTX580 und die aktuellen 69xx-Karten von AMD sind imo eine nicht zu stemmende Konkurrenz.



Das sehe ich ähnlich. Wäre die Karte im Herbst letzten Jahres erschienen, dann wäre es ein interessantes Produkt gewesen. Aber jetzt ist es etwas zu spät dafür. Da hätte EVGA besser zwei 560 genommen.


----------



## Psycho1996 (26. April 2011)

@ melz Ich besitze zwar nichts richtung Dual GPU, aber ein Kumpel von mir hat ne 5970 und da halt ichs zocken fast net aus... Fühlt sich Crysis auf Maxed out + AA schlimmer an wie gleiche Settings auf meiner 4890 (Ist aber nur meine Meinung...)


----------



## mrnils253 (27. April 2011)

Da hat jeder nunmal sein eigenes Gefühl. Ich bin zum glück keiner der Leute für die 30FPS schon fast unspielbar sind 
Naja es wird immer ein paar doofe geben die sich sowas kaufen werden


----------



## oglogo (27. April 2011)

mrnils253 schrieb:


> Da hat jeder nunmal sein eigenes Gefühl. Ich bin zum glück keiner der Leute für die 30FPS schon fast unspielbar sind
> Naja es wird immer ein paar doofe geben die sich sowas kaufen werden


 
Naja zum glück bist du einer der die Karte nicht mal zum laufen bekommt.du bist eben ein 0-8-15 zocker


----------



## oglogo (27. April 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> @ melz Ich besitze zwar nichts richtung Dual GPU, aber ein Kumpel von mir hat ne 5970 und da halt ichs zocken fast net aus... Fühlt sich Crysis auf Maxed out + AA schlimmer an wie gleiche Settings auf meiner 4890 (Ist aber nur meine Meinung...)


 
ja wenn die cpu nicht stimmt dann geht da auch nix


----------



## Psycho1996 (27. April 2011)

oglogo schrieb:


> ja wenn die cpu nicht stimmt dann geht da auch nix


 

Ich glaub ein i7 870 sollte reichen^^


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Mai 2011)

System_Crasher schrieb:


> Hmm... Wie es aussieht muss wohl EVGA ein paar unverkaufte 460 GPUs loswerden.


 
Das dachte ich mir auch 
Preislich erscheint mir persönlich die Karte aber schon attraktiv. Jedem ist bekannt, welche guten Ergebnisse die 460 im SLI-Verbund bringen.


----------

